# Barn finds?



## Waterland (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm always confused by people who say "I found this bike in an old barn."  Are you people just buying up farms left and right or do you just see an old barn off the highway and go and ask the owner if you can look through and buy any contents of the barn?  That seems really rude and imposing.  I would never have the nerve to go knock on someone's door and say "hi, I see you have an old barn, mind if I snoop through it for rusty old bikes?"  Just something that has been bothering me for awhile and am curious to hear your thoughts on it.  If you have "barn finds" please share the story of how you acquired them.


----------



## bike (Jan 22, 2013)

*have you never watched american pickers?*



waterland said:


> i'm always confused by people who say "i found this bike in an old barn."  are you people just buying up farms left and right or do you just see an old barn off the highway and go and ask the owner if you can look through and buy any contents of the barn?  That seems really rude and imposing.  I would never have the nerve to go knock on someone's door and say "hi, i see you have an old barn, mind if i snoop through it for rusty old bikes?"  just something that has been bothering me for awhile and am curious to hear your thoughts on it.  If you have "barn finds" please share the story of how you acquired them.




never ever do it- sometimes they come to the door with a shotgun to scare me off!@!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 22, 2013)

I think the term "Barn Find" is over used, that the so called "Barn Finds" were never in a barn. I am often asked, "where do you get all your old bikes?" It is one of the questions that I find most annoying. I have one story to tell today. On Christmas Day, many years ago, I was told by a friend who has an excavation company that he dug up an old bike, and that he had set it aside for me. I went to get it and was surprised to find a very intact, aside from the rims, 1920s Colson Silver Ring. One of my all time favorite Christmas presents.
The Colson has risen.
Chris


Waterland said:


> I'm always confused by people who say "I found this bike in an old barn."  Are you people just buying up farms left and right or do you just see an old barn off the highway and go and ask the owner if you can look through and buy any contents of the barn?  That seems really rude and imposing.  I would never have the nerve to go knock on someone's door and say "hi, I see you have an old barn, mind if I snoop through it for rusty old bikes?"  Just something that has been bothering me for awhile and am curious to hear your thoughts on it.  If you have "barn finds" please share the story of how you acquired them.


----------



## leadnbrass (Jan 22, 2013)

Well since my first post was a "barn find" I'll tell you how it happened.

I work a job where I come into contact with a lot of people on a daily basis. Usually in a negative way but with a few positive encounters sprinkled in here or there.

I thankfully work in a rural area away from the city limits and enjoy history and old items. Anytime I meet up with someone that has a old house I talk to them about it. I love to metal detect and usually find out the history of the place in hopes of detecting the place...with the items usually going to the owner if they want them.

In this latest scenario the guy was pretty much the coolest guy I have ever met working and I asked him about the property and he showed me around. I told him that I loved the old stuff and he told me that I can come anytime I want and dig through anything. He gave me a key to the property and has become my friend over the past couple weeks.

I've found many great things in this place and they will be enjoyed by my family. With the possible exception of the bike I posted here. Which in turn the owner of the place is aware it's valuable and will receive money although he said he doesn't want any.

I've given him many "gifts" for the items I've found the past few weeks. Those he will accept.


----------



## Waterland (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice find, any pictures of the Colson?

Having grown up in a rural area, I can understand that are are some instances of true barn finds.  Most of the ranches out by my dad's place in western South Dakota have old run down barns and out buildings that could be holding unknown treasures.  Lots of people out in that area also have "junk hills" or other such dumping grounds where they have dumped scrap metal and other non-burnable trash for years.  I found a few trike parts on my grandma's junk hill quite a few years back.  

Not a bike related find but, a few years ago I was tearing down some old out buildings on my grandpa's ranch and up in the rafters of one of the buildings I found two unopened cans of Schlitz beer from 1962.  My dad told me his brother used to park his car in that building and throw his beer in the rafters to hide it from his parents, guess he forgot he had it there.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 22, 2013)

A lot of 'barn finds' are from auctions and estate sales. I've been to lots of farm auctions and many times theres an old bike or 2 thats in a shed or barn. And while I'm at the auction I always ask other folks if they know of any old bicycles and sometimes I get lucky. But do I stop and ask strangers about old bikes?  You Bet! Never had a problem. Couple years ago I was out in the country and went by an old house with the garage door open, (yes I always look in folks garages if the door is open  lol) and spotted an old Model A Ford. Turned around went back and knocked on the door. Told the man I saw the car and thought it was pretty cool and could I look at it.....hell he fired it up, pulled it out of the garage and told me all about it, he was more than happy to show it off.....wasnt for sale but I had a nice visit....


----------



## Rambler (Jan 22, 2013)

*My barn find*

During a yearly community cleanup, when everyone can put out anything to the curb to have disposed of, I was driving past an old barn someone was cleaning out. I saw a pile of old wagon springs, antique car wheels, much miscellaneous, and among the junk was a 37 Schwinn Auto-cycle which I removed from the pile to take home with me. I guess I might classify that as a barn-find story.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 22, 2013)

Personally, the closest thing I've had to a barn find is an estate sale. I've found quite a few bikes this way.  

As for barns, my parents live really rurally and they have quite a few old homesteads around. My stepdad worked as an electrical contractor and he would periodically get to visit these old homesteads and bring things home (if the owners allowed him to buy or keep what he saw).  His office and shop are decorated with old finds. Unfortunately, he never really brought home bicycles as they weren't an interest to him. When I started collecting, he would tell me of all the cool stuff he used to see in out buildings and such.  Of the two bicycles he did bring home, one was a middle weight and the other was a 1890s Pierce shaft drive.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 22, 2013)

*Salesmanship, Courage and Prospecting*

What's rude about stopping at a house and saying hi to your neighbor and asking about bikes? Some of the best opportunities to find an undiscovered bike or car, are by simply knocking on the door and asking. People are not generally hostile, and many times have a story to share and know of other leads you can chase. One of the best parts of this technique is there is minimal if any competition.

I lived in Down East Maine for many years, the best time to pick was spring and fall when all the vegetation was down and you could see into yards and along buildings. Gotta say though, the better preserved bikes come from rafters and attics rather than barn floors.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 22, 2013)

*Barn Finds !*



Waterland said:


> I'm always confused by people who say "I found this bike in an old barn."  Are you people just buying up farms left and right or do you just see an old barn off the highway and go and ask the owner if you can look through and buy any contents of the barn?  That seems really rude and imposing.  I would never have the nerve to go knock on someone's door and say "hi, I see you have an old barn, mind if I snoop through it for rusty old bikes?"  Just something that has been bothering me for awhile and am curious to hear your thoughts on it.  If you have "barn finds" please share the story of how you acquired them.




I have a friend who is inspector for city code compliance. He knows I like old bikes.
He gives me a heads up on this. The places are usually abandoned buildings or old
storage sheds. Folks are actually happy to get rid of their  "rusty old things"....more
so when I offer to pay them. Nobody tolerates rudeness . 
 ( For example )...Is it any of your business how I got my bikes ? The way you put the
question..." If you have "barn finds" PLEASE share the story of how you acquired them ?

I would be happy to tell you. It's all in how you go about it. I love to meet people &
talk about what they have . Even if I don't get to buy anything. I learn something.
 Cheers.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 22, 2013)

*Definition of "Barn find"*



fat tire trader said:


> I think the term "Barn Find" is over used, that the so called "Barn Finds" were never in a barn. I am often asked, "where do you get all your old bikes?" It is one of the questions that I find most annoying. I have one story to tell today. On Christmas Day, many years ago, I was told by a friend who has an excavation company that he dug up an old bike, and that he had set it aside for me. I went to get it and was surprised to find a very intact, aside from the rims, 1920s Colson Silver Ring. One of my all time favorite Christmas presents.
> The Colson has risen.
> Chris




I agree with you Fat Tire Trader, the term barn find is almost as overused as the word rare.....there's a "rare" J.C. Higgins Colorflow on ebay right now.....Real meaning of barn find? " I was driving down the road one day, I saw a barn, I stopped and went into the barn(trespassing), I saw a bike and took it with me(larceny and possession of stolen property)" BARN FIND!!!!!!!!!!!    Too bad one of you guys weren't with me today, I went out to my garage, and Voila! I found a '69 Camaro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 22, 2013)

Barn find is very overused.If it were truly in a barn you would be able to smell it if your a country boy.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been knocking on strange doors my whole life buying things. People get upset if your selling, but very few ever complain about money coming in the door.


----------



## Stony (Jan 22, 2013)

I actually started talking about old bikes at my last dental appointment and my dentist said he had his old bike he got in 1949. That's how I got that one. 

As for walking up to someone's house out of the blue, I haven't done that one yet.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 23, 2013)

*so it was more of an oral find*



Stony said:


> I actually started talking about old bikes at my last dental appointment and my dentist said he had his old bike he got in 1949. That's how I got that one.
> 
> As for walking up to someone's house out of the blue, I haven't done that one yet.




so to speak


----------



## Lynotch (Jan 23, 2013)

Living in LA we have no barns but when I was a kid I was paid to clean out an old garage and found a orange krate disc brake model. That's as close I get to "barn find"


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2013)

Now is as good a time as ever to once again warn of the practice of faux Barn finishes out there. Some people go to great lengths to acquire this look... and sometimes even smell...


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2013)

*Nice*



chitown said:


> now is as good a time as ever to once again warn of the practice of faux barn finishes out there. Some people go to great lengths to acquire this look... And sometimes even smell...




job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Barn find stove*

I know its not a bicycle however it is a true BARN FIND  ...ENJOY PART 1


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Barn find stove part 2*

Almost done...


----------



## OldRider (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice find Tommy! I love those old ornate stoves, some real quality craftsmanship went into them. I wish I still had the woodstove I grew up with


----------



## robertc (Jan 24, 2013)

Sometimes I wish someone would stop by my barn and ask about my old bikes. They may just be suprised what they may get to carry home.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Barn find stove*

Someone asked about this, so this is what I know . I was working with a contractor who was told by the new owner of the barn to get rid of everything , when I inquired about the stove the owner said he would take 40 dollars scrap price for it . I couldnt get the money out of my pocket fast enough ..After  getting it home I researched it and found that it was made by the Peninsular Stove Company circa 1880s .It stands over 5 ft tall and is complete with fancy brass finial It  is a "baseburner" coal stove . there is one similar to it on the bay with a bin of 8500 .. moral of story "even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while"


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey robertc, look what I found in your barn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robertc (Jan 24, 2013)

Stop by and we'll see what we can work out. This is where I store my overstock, at Farm-Mart.


----------



## sloar (Jan 24, 2013)

I always look for a reason to stop. Maybe a lawn mower, car or trailer for sale. Talk about that for a few minutes then ask if they have any old bikes for sale. It's worked a few times.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 24, 2013)

those old baskets sell better then the bikes do.


----------



## snirt54 (Jan 24, 2013)

Most farmers in the upper midwest no longer use their barns for livestock, so they get used for storing junk. They will also store junk in any building that will hold it . I found an early 30's Hawthorne Flyer in the loft of a barn about 5 Years ago. I found a late 1890's Jay Eye See bicycle in a neighbor's storage building. About 2 years ago another neighbor told me about an 1897 Featherstone Duke that he had stored in an old wooden boxcar that was used as a grainery. I paid $100 dollars for the Hawthorne Flyer, $50 for the Jay Eye See and the Featherstone was given to me. In rural neighborhoods, your neighbors can be your best leads in finding bicycles.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2013)

I've found a '72 Rapido Super De Luxe muscle bike with console shift and a '67 Hawthorne Convertible in a shed once, the Rapido is sadly yard art and the Hawthorne is going to the crusher on my next scrap run (I let things pile up).

I've also found a '66 Spaceliner as well (finally trying to finish this again)


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 24, 2013)

*barn finds*

i am working a deal on a barn find for a ton of bikes right now and at one time this guy had roughly 500 bikes i was told and he was 92 yrs old his son has inherited all of his stuff and i found out about these left over bikes thru a mutual collector of other items i collect so he turned me on to this guy since he is not into bikes so i am waiting for final pictures of what is left which is a 18 foot car trailer load of complete bikes and also a bunch of parts so if i can make the deal i will make the long drive and end up with my best barn find ever !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 24, 2013)

brownster69 said:


> i am working a deal on a barn find for a ton of bikes right now and at one time this guy had roughly 500 bikes i was told and he was 92 yrs old his son has inherited all of his stuff and i found out about these left over bikes thru a mutual collector of other items i collect so he turned me on to this guy since he is not into bikes so i am waiting for final pictures of what is left which is a 18 foot car trailer load of complete bikes and also a bunch of parts so if i can make the deal i will make the long drive and end up with my best barn find ever !!!!!!!!!





I predict that you will have many new friends!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 24, 2013)

Where you gonna put 'em?? LOL .... T


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

brownster69 said:


> i am working a deal on a barn find for a ton of bikes right now and at one time this guy had roughly 500 bikes i was told and he was 92 yrs old his son has inherited all of his stuff and i found out about these left over bikes thru a mutual collector of other items i collect so he turned me on to this guy since he is not into bikes so i am waiting for final pictures of what is left which is a 18 foot car trailer load of complete bikes and also a bunch of parts so if i can make the deal i will make the long drive and end up with my best barn find ever !!!!!!!!!





Hey Shaun-
GIVE US AN UPDATE!


----------



## brownster69 (Feb 7, 2013)

*barn find*

nothing yet waiting for more pics


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

Bricycles anabriged dictionary of odd words:

Barn Fresh, adjective; Bah`arn fr`shh. Origin: corn belt of America.
Meaning: Giving the illusion of have been kept in an old barn. Such as: cobb webs, layer of dust, clotted dirt, grass/hay pieces clinging to cobb webs, sawdust, dead sow bugs, spiders and spider egg-sacks. General look of long neglect.
bri.


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 7, 2013)

if it dont have pigeon poop on it, its not a barn find bike.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 7, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> if it dont have pigeon poop on it, its not a barn find bike.



You forgot it also has to smell like cow manure.


----------



## gtflyte (Sep 3, 2022)

This Barn find was laying at the side of the Implement shed at a 130 acre 3 rd Generation farm in Ontario.My Nefu purchased the farm and Igot a text asking if I want  some old bike ?So  LOL this barn find found me thanks Enjoy


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2022)

gtflyte said:


> This Barn find was laying at the side of the Implement shed at a 130 acre 3 rd Generation farm in Ontario.My Nefu purchased the farm and Igot a text asking if I want  some old bike ?So  LOL this barn find found me thanks Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1689774
> 
> ...




-----

🥳

wonderful that she has the CCM chainset with the triangular taper spindle


-----


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 3, 2022)

Tool box seat and all. Dang man!


----------

